# FIRST CYCLE, deca:test ratio, & HGH



## Archie (Jul 6, 2006)

Hello all,  
I have done lots of reading & lurking lately preparing for my first cycle.  I have to admit I am excited, but I'm definitely not in a rush.  I have already purchased my gear, but I am thinking I might need to add to it.  I have a couple of questions that I haven't found answers for.  I would welcome any comments or feedback.

PROPOSED CYCLE:
week 1            D-Bol 30 mg/day
week 2            D-Bol 20 mg/day
week 3-5         D-Bol 10 mg/day
week 1-10       Deca. 250mg/week
week 1-10       Sust. 175mg/week

week 11 HCG, Clomid, & Proviron
week 1-11 Novaldex as needed


First:
I am very worried about side effects, especially hair loss.  Furthermore, I'm not looking to put on a tremendous amount of size just to bulk up some.  I have read that deca has fewer side effects and combined with testosterone is a potent combination.  I bought 10 ml of deca @ 250 mg/ml,  7 amps of sustanon @ 250mg/ml/amp,  & 1000mg d-bol.  This works out to a 10 week cycle of 250mg deca / week & 175mg sust / week  with a 5 week d-bol kickstart.  I know these are low doses, but like I said I am trying to minimize all side effects as much as possible.  My question is, is there a certain ratio of testosterone to deca to avoid "deca dick"?  Or is it not a ratio, but a minimum amt. that is necessary?
I suspect I will need to up the sust. to at least 250mg/week.  What do you all think?  Also, and this might sound crazy, but is "deca dick" serious?  Or is it just an inconvenience?  Seriously, i'm more concerned with longterm side effects.  Since I am single "deca dick" might not be so troublesome.....

Second:
I am very interested in HGH.  I have read that it produces even better results when combined with a steroid cycle.  Although, I am wondering when is the best time to use it, outside of a steroid cycle?  Before or after?  My reasoning for not wanting to stack it with my 10 week steroid cycle is that I would like to extend the growth period past 10 weeks.  Perhaps an overlap of steroid cycle to hgh cycle from one to the other..?  If HGH were used before a cycle it might help build a stronger base to build from.  Also, I would think that if used after it might help to keep your gains and aid in a feeling of well being.  What do you all think?


----------



## max lift (Jul 6, 2006)

If I where you I would put my research into a test only cycle , you will grow nicely if your diet and routine are in cheque and you can see how you react to one compound ,next cycle add one more compound and so on this way if something doesn't agree with you you can figure out what it is, I think you would gain as much off of test only than the classic bread and butter you have laid out and save some cash at the same time.


----------



## chromedome (Jul 6, 2006)

..................................


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 7, 2006)

.


----------



## Archie (Jul 7, 2006)

*hgh*

Thanks for everyone's feedback.  I will definitely up the testosterone dosage to at least 400mg/week.  I am going to order more this week.  Also, I think I will wait at least 2 months to start.  I'd like to do some more research and also find some time when I'm not so busy to start my cycle with a stronger focus on my diet and workout schedule.  This still leaves the HGH question.  I wonder how much size I will be able to put on with HGH since I am still relatively young (25 yrs old).  I know my bones have mostly sealed over, but I"m thinking I might be able to put on a couple more inches in height.....?  Also, I had an acl reconstructive knee surgery when I was 18.  My knee has never felt the same and I wonder if HGH might help.  Many reasons to try HGH, and I have read nothing bad about it other than cost.  I'm thinking a 1 month HGH kit at $280 is worth the cost.  Plus insulin, although, I haven't found a place that sells it.  Can anyone point me in the direction to find some..?

I'm thinking:
1 month HGH & insulin 
1 month off
10 week bread & butter cycle

what do you all think?


----------

